# Corsair Konig



## Chad_Money (Aug 20, 2007)

just got it built up, 35 pounds.


----------



## pinknugget (Jan 21, 2007)

Sick! Congratulations, that things gonna be a ripper.


----------



## colourclassic (Jul 6, 2006)

Insane! I love that frame.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 19, 2004)

that bike is soo nice. congrats!


----------



## PepperJester (Jan 2, 2003)

dang that looks great.


----------



## Speedwa (Oct 30, 2005)

I am going to have to take a spin on that.


----------



## Chad_Money (Aug 20, 2007)

shouldnt you be cooking or something  If you werent so beat up from Whistler you could take it out! :madman:


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

purdy....what type o wheels are those suckers?


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

Schaweet! That's a great looking build. Can't wait to hear your thoughts once you've got some air time on it.


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

I'm looking into getting one.. Be nice to know how it feels and stuff like that. :thumbsup:


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

wow... that looks like one sweet rig... looks like one solid build...


----------



## Speedwa (Oct 30, 2005)

Chad_Money said:


> shouldnt you be cooking or something  If you werent so beat up from Whistler you could take it out! :madman:


Yeah I still feel like badger sh*t but cooking like a rock star. Nice job on the build.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

fly as hell


----------



## danyiluska (Sep 20, 2006)

too sweet!


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

You are going to have so much fun on that thing. Congrats!

Monday Chuky should have a frame but it's going to be end of the week before I have all the parts for her. 

JMH


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Congrats!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

Thats sick, i was thinking about that one too. How does it ride?


----------



## HOFFMAN223 (Aug 24, 2004)

OK, call me ignorant, but what's up with the corsair? Not to rain on your parade, it's a killer bike and looks great, but I don't understand the hype. Like I said, call me ignorant.


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

HOFFMAN223 said:


> OK, call me ignorant, but what's up with the corsair? Not to rain on your parade, it's a killer bike and looks great, but I don't understand the hype. Like I said, call me ignorant.


They're just a fresh face. They look good and they ride well. No miracles. Maybe people are just stoked on new, good-looking bikes that are fun to ride? :thumbsup:

JMH


----------



## Chad_Money (Aug 20, 2007)

super short chainstays, lightweight, inovative new design, ultra stiff, low standover and affordable..thats the hype. www.corsairbikes.com


----------



## HOFFMAN223 (Aug 24, 2004)

Cool, thanks for clearing that up! I didn't mean any offense, just didn't know anything about corsair. I always like to see new ideas and up and coming companies do well.


----------



## FreerideMonkey7 (Oct 12, 2007)

Sick bike! I love the konig, but I needed something more versatile with a little more travel so I went with the SS.

i might have went with the maelstrom if it was released earlier since corsair has great designs and should be a great company.

Where did all this hype come from? A few months ago I was convincing people to go konig as their low suspension dj fully.


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

Am I the only one who thinks it looked so much better in a stealthy black?
http://www.declinemagazine.com/Nucleus/index.php?itemid=882


----------



## albertomannil (Nov 25, 2007)

juanbeegas said:


> Am I the only one who thinks it looked so much better in a stealthy black?
> http://www.declinemagazine.com/Nucleus/index.php?itemid=882


nope you are not! I too have a thing for stealth black frames...

gotta love those Stealth Black Socoms! (DREAM BIKE!)


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Nice! I want one... How's it pedal?


----------



## Speedwa (Oct 30, 2005)

Took a pedal on it today in the parking lot. It felt and pedaled so good. Can't wait to try one on the trails. That bke is so stiff and poppy.:thumbsup:


----------



## Curler (Oct 31, 2005)

Speedwa said:


> Took a pedal on it today in the parking lot. It felt and pedaled so good. Can't wait to try one on the trails. That bke is so stiff and poppy.:thumbsup:


Thats what she said!!!


----------



## Orange-Goblin (Jan 27, 2008)

Looks plush, and snappy at the same time!! Nice build. What wheels?



FreerideMonkey7 said:


> Sick bike! I love the konig, but I needed something more versatile with a little more travel so I went with the SS.
> 
> i might have went with the maelstrom if it was released earlier since corsair has great designs and should be a great company.
> 
> Where did all this hype come from? A few months ago I was convincing people to go konig as their low suspension dj fully.


Same here. But to be fair, absolutely blown away by the SS, loving it!


----------



## bagtagley (Jan 30, 2004)

To those in the know...any idea when the Marques will start shipping?


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

Not this summer... September is the official ETA, but "hopefully sometime before riding starts in 2009" is just as likely I bet.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

the maelstrom is sick. i may look into those.


----------



## RideRMB (Feb 28, 2008)

Chad_Money said:


> just got it built up, 35 pounds.


Unless you're from DropNZone thats not yours. Allen I think it was him, posted that of RM awhile ago...


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

I love the height of that bottom bracket! Too many sleds have a super low BB nowadays. Nice ride.


----------



## Chad_Money (Aug 20, 2007)

Yup, Im from DropNzone so its all good. Its a good thing we arent far from Corsair headquarters , nice to get your goods quick from Corsair :thumbsup: 

Someone figured out our shop password awhile back on this account but I dont think they posted anything positive. 

dont think it was ever posted on RM, not this bike anyways.

Changed out the Roco Air for a DHX 5.0 Air today and it feels like a different bike..should get some seat time at Whistler this friday.


----------



## LoozinSkin (Jun 29, 2004)

cool bike... 

I just recently got interested in the maelstrom ... until I saw ( according to the site) the chainstays are like over 22 inched long! how is that even possible?


----------



## Curler (Oct 31, 2005)

Chad_Money said:


> Yup, Im from DropNzone so its all good. Its a good thing we arent far from Corsair headquarters , nice to get your goods quick from Corsair :thumbsup:
> 
> Someone figured out our shop password awhile back on this account but I dont think they posted anything positive.
> 
> ...


Did the new shock make it feel better or worse? How was it different?


----------



## Curler (Oct 31, 2005)

LoozinSkin said:


> cool bike...
> 
> I just recently got interested in the maelstrom ... until I saw ( according to the site) the chainstays are like over 22 inched long! how is that even possible?


Ya thats definitly not right it says 25.9 inches haha :madman:


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

Curler said:


> Ya thats definitly not right it says 25.9 inches haha :madman:


17" is the correct length for the Maelstrom chainstays.

JMH


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

very nice, how much you pay for it?
was it just the frame or complete bike?

any one got any prices on the crown?


----------



## FreerideMonkey7 (Oct 12, 2007)

JMH said:


> 17" is the correct length.
> 
> JMH


yeah its 17 inches, i remember all the geo numbers like by heart, was really close to buying one, but too many delays, i wanna ride this season:thumbsup: ...
it must of been a typo...


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2007)

bxxer rider said:


> very nice, how much you pay for it?
> was it just the frame or complete bike?
> 
> any one got any prices on the crown?


yea, I want a crown for next season, but I don't know how backed up the orders are going to be

I think this is the first corsair bike I've seen built up by someone other than the corsair company...


----------



## freshw00d (May 3, 2006)

*All the hype*

Hi,

This is Doug from Corsair Bikes. I wanted to address the question concerning all the 'hype'. First, I hope those who have followed our young company from the beginning will back me in saying that we have taken a very straight forward approach to our communications and 'have not' over hyped what we are doing. Our general philosophy is to communicate in a simple and honest manner.

We have developed 5 new frames which use three suspension systems which have not been used before. Its pretty unique for a company to introduce three unique systems and our goal is to clearly communicate the attributes and performance benefits of these systems and bikes.

Concerning the Konig, these are the key features:

Konig offers adjustable headtube angle
Replaceable drop-outs (comes with Maxle)
Low center of gravity (shock and pivots are low on the frame)
shock is actuated directly by the rear swing-arm (no linkages)
CenterBalance (instant center is behind the BB) which makes this bike very maneuverable and easier to manual
Low leverage ratio of 2.5:1 offers added longevity to shock performance and improved tune-ability
SureLock pivot system and pinchbolt style bearings make this bike very easy to maintain by anybody
Perfect geometry (low bb, short chainstays, low standover height) 
And theres more

So, concerning the hype about the Konig, if riders are showing excitement about this frame, I suppose they have done their homework and understand these attributes and how they translate into performance and enjoyment of ownership. I suppose they also understand that no other frame offers 'All' of these features nor the ride/performance.

Thanks.................Doug


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks, Doug. You guys have done a great job with the PR on MTBR as well.

Can't wait to see a Corsair in person, and possibly trade in my bikes for something of the Corsair persuasion.


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

*Tiny DH bike*

Another one... Chuky's new "pocket sized DH bike" weighs in at 32.5 lbs as a singlespeed, I figure the X9 shifter, derailleur and DuraAce 12-23 cassette will put it at 34.

Frame: Regular, Orange König
Shock: Roco Air R
Fork: Lyrik U-Turn, X-Soft spring
Headset: Corsair standard
Bar: Gravity Carbon
Stem: FSA OS-220
Brakes: Juicy 5 with 185mm rotors
Seatpost: Gravity
Saddle: WTB Silverado
Crankset: Gravity Light, 32t single ring, FSA ceramic BB
Chainguide: Gravity
Wheels: Hope Pro 2 hubs, Mavic 823 rims, 36h, Wheelsmith 14/15 spokes, 14t cog
Tires: Maxxis Advantage 2.4, tubeless
Pedals: Xpedo MX3


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

JMH said:


> Another one... Chuky's new "pocket sized DH bike" weighs in at 32.5 lbs as a singlespeed, I figure the X9 shifter, derailleur and DuraAce 12-23 cassette will put it at 34.
> 
> Frame: Regular, Orange König
> Shock: Roco Air R
> ...


that is the FR bike from corsair here is the DH bike.... (click the link)http://www.corsairbikes.com/fly.aspx?layout=bike&taxid=58
not so small


----------



## Speedwa (Oct 30, 2005)

Yeah I cruised Chad Money's DropNzone built Konig with the fox DHX Air and it felt a lot better than the Rocco. The Rocco felt a little rough and wheezed like and Asthmatic Kitty. The DHX felt smooth and controlled through its travel. The Konig with its linkage design and 2.5 leverage ratio is a great platform for an air shock. 

Congrats to Corsair on a great new bike and to Allen at DNZ who again brought out the best in a bike with a great custom build. :thumbsup:


----------



## madafaka (Nov 14, 2004)

bxxer rider said:


> that is the FR bike from corsair here is the DH bike.... (click the link)http://www.corsairbikes.com/fly.aspx?layout=bike&taxid=58
> not so small


aha...i see:thumbsup:


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

SICK!

Love the black and orange color combo, that Lyric looks perfect. I see you decided to go single speed, that should be fun!

Between the U-Turn on the Lyric and the adjustable HTA cups, you should be able to set that thing up to feel good on anything from tight DJ's to mach-speed DH-style jump lines.

OOH, I want to take that thing to Dirt Merchant!


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

madafaka said:


> aha...i see:thumbsup:


i do like the look of the twin shock setup :thumbsup:


----------



## guntherk (Apr 29, 2008)

could i get a spec list on the original bike please, thanx!


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

JMH said:


> Another one... Chuky's new "pocket sized DH bike" weighs in at 32.5 lbs as a singlespeed, I figure the X9 shifter, derailleur and DuraAce 12-23 cassette will put it at 34.
> 
> Frame: Regular, Orange König
> Shock: Roco Air R
> ...


Man... That's just beauty! Funny how I have the parts in my garage to build a similar bike... Awful tempting. (My mind debates trailbike vs. mini play bike.) It looks like it has monster tires stuffed in there... How's the clearance?

Doug, I'm excited to see some frames popping up here finally. I'm really excited about your future! What a start! :thumbsup:


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

Uncle Cliffy said:


> Man... That's just beauty! Funny how I have the parts in my garage to build a similar bike... Awful tempting. (My mind debates trailbike vs. mini play bike.) It looks like it has monster tires stuffed in there... How's the clearance?
> 
> Doug, I'm excited to see some frames popping up here finally. I'm really excited about your future! What a start! :thumbsup:


With the 2.4 it's pretty close, maybe 1/4" - 3/8" all around. But the frame isn't really designed for big meat. I imagine the hot ticket would be 2.3 Minions if she ends up wanting to run a 2-ply DH tire.

Thanks for the compliments! I wish it had an air fork so I could just boost the air pressure and ride it myself.:bluefrown:

JMH


----------



## galbraithrider (Sep 28, 2005)

Any word on how that thing rode at Whistler?


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

Chuky hasn't taken hers to Whistler, but is loving the bike all the same.

It really highlights how smaller, lighter riders can really get a lot out of smaller, lighter bikes. She was just killing the slow techy DV drops that usually give her a bit more trouble on bikes with longer chainstays. 

I think the König is going to be a popular bike for women as well as men, since I think they stand to gain more from what makes the bike so fun: minimal standover,slack head angle, short wheelbase, short stays. Working on getting some ride pics.

When I ride her Reg frame, it feels like my DJ bike. So fun. 

JMH


----------



## Chad_Money (Aug 20, 2007)

*Konig*

we have s few locals on them already at Whistler and one of our crew is rocking one..feedback is really good. Everyone is on a 6" fork and the geometry is spot on. Upper Garbonzo is really dry right now but the Konig feels really light and tight in the rough stuff and hooks up great. Not really imnpressed with the Roco air so far, but our bike with the DHX air feels worlds better, smoother and more controllable travel.


----------



## FreerideMonkey7 (Oct 12, 2007)

Those konigs are so sexxy!!:thumbsup:

I really wish I could afford more than one bike

JHM, is that a pump track in your or whosever yard that is???

And are you riding the Maelstrom yet???


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

Chad_Money said:


> we have s few locals on them already at Whistler and one of our crew is rocking one..feedback is really good. Everyone is on a 6" fork and the geometry is spot on. Upper Garbonzo is really dry right now but the Konig feels really light and tight in the rough stuff and hooks up great. Not really imnpressed with the Roco air so far, but our bike with the DHX air feels worlds better, smoother and more controllable travel.


Interesting thoughts on the Rocco. I've ridden the Konig with a Rocco and it seemed to work very well for an air shock. Wonder if it's a setup issue or if it's hosed??... Might be worth looking into.


----------



## FreerideMonkey7 (Oct 12, 2007)

^^^ most guys that I've talked to like the rocco air and the dhx-air has a worse opinion. Maybe the Konig's design is better with the rocco air, don't know just a guess.


----------



## Chad_Money (Aug 20, 2007)

FreerideMonkey7 said:


> ^^^ most guys that I've talked to like the rocco air and the dhx-air has a worse opinion. Maybe the Konig's design is better with the rocco air, don't know just a guess.


Nothing wrong with the Roco, its just an opinion, and since the Konigs dont come with the DHX air and you know someone that has switched there must be a reason? Or are you stating that you just dont like the DHX Air? Also I am not a big Marzocchi fan this year so Im giving my bikes the full Fox treatment...its all about opinions right? We are building another Konig in the shop for a customer that should be around 32 pounds and not too pricey. I really like this bike and hope to see more builds.


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

Holy crap I want a konig. Just need to sell my Chumba.... :thumbsup:


----------



## FreerideMonkey7 (Oct 12, 2007)

Chad_Money said:


> Nothing wrong with the Roco, its just an opinion, and since the Konigs dont come with the DHX air and you know someone that has switched there must be a reason? Or are you stating that you just dont like the DHX Air? Also I am not a big Marzocchi fan this year so Im giving my bikes the full Fox treatment...its all about opinions right? We are building another Konig in the shop for a customer that should be around 32 pounds and not too pricey. I really like this bike and hope to see more builds.


Never said there was anything wrong with the roco, except for its reliablity and you were saying the dhx-air suits the bike better, that its "worlds better".I only know that you've switched to the dhx-a, and was a little surprised that you like it so much because a lot of people say that it has a bad mid-stroke and feels so much worse than a coil. On the other hand a lot of people are saying the roco air is great and feels nothing like an air shock. Just a little surprised you like the dhx over the roco.

My bike is also Fox all-around(SS with Talas and DHX 5.0) and its a great setup.

anyway, nice bike, and i also cant wait to see more builds and some riding pics:thumbsup:

Also, how much does the frame, weigh???


----------



## Speedwa (Oct 30, 2005)

FreerideMonkey7 said:


> Never said there was anything wrong with the roco, except for its reliablity and you were saying the dhx-air suits the bike better, that its "worlds better".I only know that you've switched to the dhx-a, and was a little surprised that you like it so much because a lot of people say that it has a bad mid-stroke and feels so much worse than a coil. On the other hand a lot of people are saying the roco air is great and feels nothing like an air shock. Just a little surprised you like the dhx over the roco.
> 
> My bike is also Fox all-around(SS with Talas and DHX 5.0) and its a great setup.
> 
> ...


I rode the DNZ konig with the rocco and the dhx and prefered the dhx. I think the DHX's might have a problem with bikes that have larger leverage ratios. I think the 2.5 to 1 leverage ratio of the Konig enables the DHX to not be as stressed in the mid stroke and appreatiate that Allen is willing to experiment with his bike setups. The DHX to me just seemed to move smoother through the travel. I prefer coils on larger bikes but at 5 inches both air shocks felt good.

And the Konig just feels addictive to ride. I hope to get one soon. I am 6 foot and cannot decide between regular and a long.


----------



## bmxconvert (May 17, 2006)

Really good looking bikes.
The quality on the Corsair bikes is incredible. I would love to rock one.

We had a guy come up and ride our local trails with a prototype Crown frame and '09 888. It was a really good looking bike, although I didn't get to ride it.

-Kevin


----------



## Chad_Money (Aug 20, 2007)

8.3 pounds with the Roco air is what our scale said..also i thin Speedwa is right about the leverage ratios and the DHX Air. I usually run a coil on just about everything and in the past disliked air shocks because I would either blow through the travel or they were stiff and like you said felt very crappy mid stroke. The Roco air sounds like a lung machine and that was one of my beefs with it also, but for the price of the Konig frame its a smoking deal anyways.


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

FreerideMonkey7 said:


> JHM, is that a pump track in your or whosever yard that is???


Yeah, pump track in progress. We need one more load of dirt and then we can have the Inaugural Pumptrack Pursuit World Championship BBQ!

BTW, I have a ton of feedback about the König, but am waiting till I can get some pics - this thread needs some riding content. Unfortunately, JMH crashed on our camera last week, so we will have to wait a few more days. ;-) All in all, loving it.

Cheers,
Chuky


----------



## LoozinSkin (Jun 29, 2004)

doug from Corsair... PM'd you last week. hit me back


----------



## galbraithrider (Sep 28, 2005)

So would you guys recommend this as an all around bike? I'm talking, Galbraith, Northfork, Glacier, Whistler. Just trying to decide between this and the Maelstrom or a Highline.


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

Holy sh... cow!


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

galbraithrider said:


> So would you guys recommend this as an all around bike? I'm talking, Galbraith, Northfork, Glacier, Whistler. Just trying to decide between this and the Maelstrom or a Highline.


All 3 bikes are great! But you have to pick! even when all are fine for all around stuff, sure each one is better for something, so you should think what are you going to be really doing mainly or what you want to do more. Maelstrom -> DH. Konig -> AM. Highline -> FR

I would pick the Highline.


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

*Riding the König...*

First a few pics, because this thread needs trail-stoke:







As you can see, we are still working on mastering the new camera (thanks for the tips, Photo-John) and haven't yet perfected the timing. That or maybe the König is too fast to photograph...

Anyway, my impressions of the bike.

What I noticed first is how easy the König manuals. It is so easy to get the front end up and put it down where you want it. This is a feature you can see just riding around in a parking lot, but comes in pretty handy on the trail, too. I really like light, maneuverable bikes, so this make the König a really great choice in a bigger bike for me.

On the trail and over drops, etc, the König feels really stable - I am trying things on this bike that I wouldn't normally. I can just tell that it is going to go where I want it to go and when the trail opens up it feels fast and solid. The suspension works exactly like I want it to and I can just focus on the trail and trust the bike.

The short chainstays/wheel base make for a fun bike in the tight, twisty, steep stuff. The bike really gets around and between trees, even when I am jamming down a loose shale-filled section. The steering is very stable, and tracks nicely over skinnys, etc.

To sum it up, I would say that the design lends itself to super fun trail riding - the König is a playful bike and as someone said earlier, super addictive. I love it. Maybe we will get some more riding pics next time, if I can be convinced to slow down 

Cheers,
C


----------



## BIKESerFUN (Sep 5, 2007)

hot


----------

